# California Approvals - Has anyone registered for the state specific test?



## nightwing (Feb 16, 2016)

For the California approvals, has anyone registered for the state specific tests for seismic and surveying? I know the PE exam deadline is Thursday and was checking on when I can registered for the other tests.

Thank you.


----------



## Tpitty (Feb 18, 2016)

You should be receiving the authorization to take the prometeric exam soon. In past tests, i received it a little more than 2 months prior to the 8-hour. im in the same boat, just want to get this survey exam over with.


----------

